# Random guppy pics



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are some random guppy pics which I took of some of my own male guppies...

In general I'm focusing on wildtypes but I also do have certain fancy ones swimming overhere...


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice guppies don’t you just love them.
I can’t stay away from them I will always have the space for one-two strains


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

That's what's going on overhere with almost every kind of fish. Can't get enough of them! But I am still focusing on wild-, wildtypes and fancies which don't have delta shaped tails. With the exception of some deltas.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

More random pics of fancy guppies...


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Let's show some more...


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Another bunch of guppy pics...


----------



## TheDragonslayer (Apr 22, 2010)

Is there a name for the yellow guppies? I had a female that was a nice bright yellow, she died, but left me some babies that came out the same bright yellow.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

TheDragonslayer said:


> Is there a name for the yellow guppies? I had a female that was a nice bright yellow, she died, but left me some babies that came out the same bright yellow.



Well, I've got four yellows shown overhere.
There's a blonde doublesword, a yellow tuxedo, a yellow sunset and a hallf yellow McCariff.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Right now I have Guppies and Platys.


But I already had many others.

Mollienesia sphenops (Black Molly). I like with Lyra Tail.
Mollienesia velivera (high fin, normal color) Molly's with a little
salt.



Platys: Mondplaty, Korallplaty, Tuxedo Platy, (red with black fins) Platy Berlin, (red with black spots). All X. maculatus.


Parrots Platy X. variatus. Very nice and colorful. But a problem: Only one dominant males colorful, the other pale. If removed this, a other is colorful.


Swordfish, green, red, Berlin. ( all Xiphophorus never with salt.)


Heterandria formosa. Very low number of fish juvenil 
Halfbeak (Dermogenys pusilla)


Priabella intermedia. Looks in a swarm of very good with the blue eyes. But the keeping and breeding was difficult. Need clear, flowing water.


All livebare sensitive to acidic pH. They start to oscillate and clamp the fins. It should be buffered with sea lime.

Greetings


----------



## Jim Gilbertson (Aug 25, 2015)

Makes me wanna start keeping guppies


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

I love those bleeding heart platies in your second picture, Arthur...


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim Gilbertson said:


> Makes me wanna start keeping guppies


Well, what's stopping you?


----------

